# going Hollywood again!



## hibiscusmile (May 20, 2010)

I almost forgot, the Chevrolet company is doing a commercial that should be out within now to 4 weeks with my giant asians in the car! They took a lot of species, but just like before for the singing video, they went with the asian!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 20, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> I almost forgot, the Chevrolet company is doing a commercial that should be out within now to 4 weeks with my giant asians in the car! They took a lot of species, but just like before for the singing video, they went with the asian!


Do you have a Youtube link of either commercial?


----------



## JoeCapricorn (May 21, 2010)

singing video?

Are your mantises Hollywood stars?


----------



## keri (May 21, 2010)

Mr.Mantid said:


> Do you have a Youtube link of either commercial?


I Wanna See!!!


----------



## Rick (May 21, 2010)

Do what? You never mentioned it before. Too bad it is GM though.......


----------



## ismart (May 21, 2010)

Mr.Mantid said:


> Do you have a Youtube link of either commercial?


+1! I would so like to see these commercials.


----------



## Orin (May 21, 2010)

I'd like to see those commercials.

I sent a mantis for a Barney the dinosaur show a decade or more ago, an adult patellifera if I remember correctly.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 21, 2010)

haha, starting from barney to top.... haha, my hubby hates barney, but love s tele tubbies, he has moved on to real people this last year though!





I have to wait and look for them, I posted so u guys could help, but also to have fun seeing one on tv.





The singing video is with Edison Woods, Julia Frodahl sings "Baby Doll" with 40 giant asian 4th instar on her!

http://itunes.apple....nes/id156383954, I have the cd of the songs, but as far as I know she has not got the video done yet, and if she does, I don't have it.

Then Nat geo has a couple chinese adult girls for a butterfly zoo and it should be out this summer...

And Chevrolet just taped the commercial 2 weeks ago and it should be out 1st or 2nd week of june....

Then Animal Planet is using my mantis for a show for www.donaldschultz.com in Wild Recon . He did not say when it would show, but they were not aired the last couple weeks while I sent the mantis, so hopefully it will be soon.

Yea the girls are all Stars**** and they demand all kinds of things now! haha bad girls

I know, I am a Ford girl myself! An I know I didn't mention it before, cause I forget



. I did mention the singing one though.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 22, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> haha, starting from barney to top.... haha, my hubby hates barney, but love s tele tubbies, he has moved on to real people this last year though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh, You're not gonna get all Hollywood on us now, are ya? just teasin


----------



## revmdn (May 22, 2010)

Why, I never knew. Good for you.


----------



## JoeCapricorn (May 22, 2010)

My male Giant Asian Dio went with me to a show a few weeks ago and there was someone shooting video, and he shot video of my mantis.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 22, 2010)

Ha ha, hollywood, not my style, I would be bored to tears within a bout 2 minutes I kid u not, now hubby, if he went there, He would never leave. hummm gives me idea!



oh! sorry, I digress





Actually we have a lot of hollywood in our family, Both my sons have been in tv commercials, my nephew was in the movie, ... cant' member, dear me.... October skys! My step bro many years ago was an actor, and my hubby cousins are the Belushi's and hubby is on the news a lot and Oh who cares, boring self to tears again








I was country, before country was cool!


----------

